
House with undulating floors keeps inhabitants on their toes - kradic
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/03/garden/03destiny.html?ex=1364875200&en=d2106bc2451e9c05&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all
======
wallflower
Some of the other work by this architect/designer couple is liveable:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/88798845@N00/15233067/>

However, this house is a an OSHA-nightmare.

Let's compare this with Nintendo DS' Brain Age. Brain Age is a game that
challenges your mind with clever puzzles, helping, in theory, to keep you and
your mind younger.

The house is similar in that it supposed to stimulate your mind so that you
avoid obstacles/don't hurt yourself but

The difference between this scary house and Brain Age is that Brain Age is fun
and a game...

"Comfort, the thinking goes, is a precursor to death; the house is meant to
lead its users into a perpetually “tentative” relationship with their
surroundings, and thereby keep them young.

"The architect Steven Holl, who has known the couple for at least 15 years,
said their architecture is intended to evoke a youthful sense of wonder. “It
has to do with the idea that you’re only as old as you think you are,” he
said."

Wonder if your homeowner's insurance would cover accidental death..

<http://www.brainage.com/launch/what.jsp>

------
Tichy
Someone is going to get calls from Google Headhunters pretty soon...

------
menloparkbum
the article fails to answer the biggest question: how did two
artist/philosophers afford to build a big crazy house in the Hamptons?

~~~
gcheong
"The house, which is still unoccupied, was commissioned in the late 1990s by a
friend who sold the property to an anonymous group of investors after the
project dragged on and costs mounted."

I think I'd remain anonymous too...

